# Hudson Valley Ribfest Aug 15-17 Open invite



## yankeerob (Jul 29, 2008)

Ever wonder what it's like to compete in a KCBS contest? Here's your chance! We're looking for anyone interested in giving us a hand at Hudson Valley Ribfest in New Paltz, NY in a few weeks. We are team Green Mountain Smokeshack and part of the New England BBQ Society. If you're game email me at rmongeon at excite dt com


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rob,

Was nice meeting you this past weekend up at Harpoon. Would love to help out but unfortunately have other things planned this weekend. 

Best of luck.

Paul


----------



## seaham358 (Jul 29, 2008)

I live in the area and will be trying to stop over and check things out.  I'm working that weekend otherwise I would offer to help out.  If I can get some time off I'll let you know.. 

Bob


----------



## panhead (Aug 2, 2008)

i just posted a thread about this event,,lol,,,i didnt see this one,,,,,hope to see you there...


----------



## yankeerob (Aug 15, 2008)

this time I won't forget the darn camera! There's over 50 teams this year. It's goiing to be challenging. This makes our 5th competition since July and we're 2 out of 4. I'm hoping to walk in brisket or shoulder.

-rob


----------



## hacksaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Well dang! I used to live about 20 minutes from New Paltz...oh well.  Hve a great time all!


----------



## 1894 (Aug 15, 2008)

And batteries , memory card , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Luck and HAVE FUN


----------



## yankeerob (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm on the road. Talk to you soon,

-rob


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 20, 2008)

Well?

No pics, no nothing???


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 20, 2008)

Tough crowd up there ay???

Did you forget the camera??


----------

